# bernie cooper takes ifbb europe 08



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

here is a pic of bernie dominating the over 60s class at the europeans last wkend


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Jesus!!! vascularity is off the scales.

Good job.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

incredible!!! especially for his age too gives us all hope.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

That man is awesome, he could still compete in the amature class's and do some damage.

What a man....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

justdiscovering said:


> incredible!!! especially for his age too gives us all hope.


Considering the class was the Over 60's, that kinda gives you a clue


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

great physique for any age


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Amazing, just amazing.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Amazing, how the bloody hell does he do it eh? Respect


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Very impressive.... no excuse now guys!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bernie is a really nice guy as well he always has time for anyone who wants to chat, i am made up for him....well done mate


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

Well done to him, I was talking to him today whilst in his gym training.

Didn't know that he had just done a competition though


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Bernie is a really nice guy as well he always has time for anyone who wants to chat, i am made up for him....well done mate


2nd that!! :thumb: :clap:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well there's hope for me yet. Either that or I should just give up now.

Well done Bernie - proof that age is no barrier.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i didn't realise he was that old, i thought he was still late fifties. i had a chat to him at a few shows over the last month, great guy, really friendly and gives you time.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

Bernie looks great and is an inspiration to all. well done !!


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

looks amazin for any age let alone 60


----------

